# Install relnotes



## vivek (May 1, 2009)

I would like to install relnotes, so I svsup with stable and went to:

```
cd /usr/src/release/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/relnotes
make
```

I already did:

```
cd /usr/ports/textproc/docproj
make JADETEX=no install clean
```

But still it is not working


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2009)

Is the /usr/doc/ tree installed?


----------



## vivek (May 1, 2009)

Yes, it is installed via cvsup.

Update: I've cleaned all old stuff via make clean and tried again; this time it went smoothly. I was just wondering if /etc/src.conf and /etc/make.conf and /etc/jail.make.conf can affect it?

```
grep -i DOC /etc/{make,src,jail.make}.conf
```
/etc/jail.make.conf:NO_SHAREDOCS=true # do not build the 4.4BSD legacy docs
/etc/jail.make.conf:NO_SHAREDOCS=true

I think /etc/jail.make.conf does not get loaded without __MAKE_CONF=/etc/jail.make.conf. So I may be wrong...? Any thoughts why it did not worked first time?


----------

